# Neue MTB-Kategorie: Rennradfahrer jagen mit dem MTB...



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen !

Ich kreier im Moment, glaube ich, eine neue Kategorie im MTB-Sport und zwar:

           -	 "Rennradfahrer jagen mit dem MTB"  -  

Die sieht so aus: Wenn ich mich von meinem Adlerhorst, den Siebenbergen, an den Rhein herunter begebe, klemme ich mich gerne an ehrgeizige Hobby-Rennradfahrer dran. Entweder mache ich das im Flachen, aber auch gerne den Berg hoch, als schnellen Lift nach oben. Das macht eine Mordsgaudi, wenn man sich von hinten an einen Rennradler  ranpirscht. Gerade wenn man erst noch 150 bis 200 Meter Abstand überbrücken muß und man erst selbst mit Kraft die Distanz  zufahren muss. 
Beim Ranpirschen läst sich gut das Fahrverhalten und die Geschwindigkeit des Rennradlers abschätzen und beim Zufahren gleichzeitig die eigene Schnellkraft verbessern. Die verblüfften Blicke und das hektische Kurbel danach, wenn man den Rennradler eingefangen hat, sind super lustig.  

Meistens kriegen die Rennradler das akustisch direkt mit, weil das laute Summen der dicken MTB-Pneus doch ganz schön auffällt.  

Kleine Tips am Rande: 
1.:  Reifendruck von 2 auf 3 Bar erhöhen (dann ist zwar das für Rennradfahrer so ungewohnt laute Summen der Reifen geringer aber auch mit dem MTB rollt es sich auf Asphalt mit mehr Luftdruck in den Reifen wesentlich leichter   ) 
2.: Viele Hobbyrennradfahrer können nur einen Trittfrequenz treten  plötzliche Tempoverschärfungen bringen sie oft völlig aus den Rhythmus 
3.: wenn man Hobby-Rennradler mit dem MTB eingeholt, hat fühlen sie sich in ihrer Ehre und ihrem Ehrgeiz gekränkt und versuchen in letzter Verzweiflung noch einmal davon zu sprinten  keine Panik die Sprintkraft hält meistens nicht lange an und die Marter der laut summenden MTB-Reifen zermürbt sie dann zusehens mehr  - das Geräusch verfolgt sie noch bis in den Schlaf   ... 
4.: wenn man ran gefahren ist, immer einen entspannten Gesichtsausdruck machen (auch wenn man innerlich schon am abkacken ist...  - Psychotricks sind bei jeder Sportart erlaubt!!!) 

etc. pp.


Bevor jetzt jemand sagt: Boah was für ein Angeber!:

Das mit dem MTB an einem Rennrad dranbleiben klappt natürlich nicht bei jedem Rennradler, oft muss man auch abreißen lassen und auf große Distanzen hat man keine Chance. Aber so 5 bis 10 km zwischendurch sind immer sehr unterhaltsam und dabei  stärkt man sehr gut seine Kraft- bzw. Sprintausdauer.  Auch lernt man so ganz gut sein Leistungslimit bzw. den Raum davor kennen, bevor einen der Hammer trifft.


Gestern hatte ich 4 Opfer: 

1.: ...einen Rennradler von Bad Honnef City Königswinter (der wischte immer so hektisch bei jeden Kanaldeckel und Schlagloch zur Seite / Vorsicht: nicht zu nahe im Windschatten fahren Rennradler haben immer Angst wegen ihren filigranen Laufrädern)
2.: ...dann ein Pärchen die Margarethenhöhe rauf (Schade sie wollten nicht mit auf den Petersberg) 
3.: ...und dann noch einen ganz guten Rennradler (was optisch seine Waden anging) von Oberdollendorf zum Kloster Heisterbach als Lift, der dann aber immer hektischer auf seinen Pulsmesser schaute   

PS: 
Das ich sowas mache ist eigentlich nur eine Notlösung, da ich bis jetzt kein Rennrad habe  , mir aber eins anschaffen will, und die Dinger + Fahrer aus gerne aus der Nähe studiere!

Wenn Ihr auch Erfahrungen mit ehrgeizigen Hobbyrennradlern habt oder meint ich wäre krank schreibt mir...  

Gruß Centurion


----------



## fusca11 (22. Juni 2005)

Hört sich gut an den Sport kann man auch im Windschatten mit mehreren betreiben und nächstes Jahr fahr ich dann beim Bonn Triathlon mit dem Mountainbike mit, natürlich mit mind. 3bar, versteht sich doch von selbst oder?
Grüße von der anderen Siebengebirgs seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximgold (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr meint ich wäre krank schreibt mir...


Wenn Du sonst keine Probleme hast, wohl nicht. Nur solltest Du, wenn Du Rennradfahrer jagen willst, Rennen fahren. Da haben dann alle das gleiche Ziel.



			
				Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich sowas mache ist eigentlich nur eine Notlösung, da ich bis jetzt kein Rennrad habe.


Conti SportContact 1.3. Spart den Neukauf eines Rennrades.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## East-B-iker (22. Juni 2005)

naja...   

Wenn ich Rennrad GA1 fahre dann ist es mir sch**** egal ob ich von einem MTB überholt werde oder nicht...
Denn ich weiss: ich fahre GA1 und der andere wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. Juni 2005)

East-B-iker schrieb:
			
		

> naja...
> 
> Wenn ich Rennrad GA1 fahre dann ist es mir sch**** egal ob ich von einem MTB überholt werde oder nicht...
> Denn ich weiss: ich fahre GA1 und der andere wahrscheinlich nicht


Genau! 
Die roten Köpfe und das hektische Schnaufen am Hinterrad sind immer wieder lustig. 

Grüssle
Martin
(der hier zwar im völlig falschen Lokalforum ist - aber egal)


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

maximgold schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du sonst keine Probleme hast, wohl nicht. Nur solltest Du, wenn Du Rennradfahrer jagen willst, Rennen fahren. Da haben dann alle das gleiche Ziel.



Es geht mir nicht ums Rennen fahren... .

Es gibt bestimmt auch viel schneller & bessere Fahrer die mich locker abziehen;
und ich werde auch überholt; nur dann denke ich o.k. der ist schneller alle Achtung und fahre dann meinen Rhythmus und meine Geschwindigkeit weiter... .

Es ging mir nur darum, was für ein Ehrgeiz manche Hobbyrennradler entwickeln wenn sie merken das ein Mountainbiker an Ihrem Hinterrad klebt und sie dann alles versuchen um ihn wieder  abzuschütteln...  

Natürlich habe ich auch den Ehrgeiz dranzubleiben  ...
Das Ist genauso wie die MTB`ler untereinander den Ehrgeiz haben sich am Berg abzuschütteln (jedenfalls wenn man auf einsammer Pirsch einen weiteren
Artgenossen trifft und nicht in der Gruppe fährt). 
Ich bin einmal einen Berg raufgefahren, da war ein anderer MTB`ler vor mir, der wollte mich partout nicht vorbeilassen, obwohl er aus dem letzten Loch pfiff. Er fing an zickzack zufahren und fing dann voll an zu schneiden. Am Ende machte er noch in Sprintermanier die Arme breit ein bißchen habe ich gedacht der steht unter Drogen... . Dabei kannte ich den gar nicht. Er war ein absolut Fremder für mich    .


Mir geht es mehr um den Ehrgeiz und den falsch verstanden Ehrgeiz (mich manchmal eingeschlossen  )); 

und eigentlich ging es mir mehr darum, wie manche Rennradler kucken und reagieren und dann anfangen wie wild zutreten, als wären sie von der Hornisse gestochen worden - im Sinne: ...der Muß doch wieder von meinem Hinterrad weg...; das zu sehen ist doch manchmal ganz spaßig....   

Sie könnten ja auch ganz normal fahren, aber sich von einem Mountainbiker überholen zu lassen wird von vielen Rennradlern als Schande empfunden.

Centurion


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht mir nicht ums Rennen fahren....,
> es ging mir nur darum, was für ein Ehrgeiz manche Hobbyrennradler entwickeln wenn sie merken das ein Mountainbiker an Ihnen klebt und sie ihn dann versuchen wieder abzuschüttel...
> Natürlich habe ich auch den Ehrgeiz dranzubleiben  ...
> 
> ...


 
Wehe, DU setzt die konditionell richtigen Rennfahrer mit entsprechender MTB-Fahrtechnikpraxis auf ein MTB. Dann gute Nacht Marie. Dann siehst Du nur noch eine Brandspur im Uphillboden.

Vorletzte Woche war Michael @Delgado (WP-Einzelgewinner Saison 2004/2005) im Fahrtechnikkurs. Wir haben an einem schwierigerem Uphilkurs (weicher wurzeldurchzogener Boden mit Rinnen) mit 30° = 50 % Steigung geübt. Die 'Sau' ist an mir vorbei geflogen, als ob ich stehen würde. 

VG Martin


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2005)

der ergänzende thread hierzu: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166707&page=1&pp=25


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

O.K. ich gebe alle Schuld zu  :

-	Mein Threat war politisch etwas unkorrekt  (immer alles auf die armen kleinen Hobbyrennradler) !
-	Ich werde besser ironische Texte ab jetzt immer als ironisch  kennzeichnen!
-	Ich fahre nicht nur in Ga1, sondern fahre mir manchmal auch die Lunge aus dem Hals (obwohl ich weiß, dass es ungesund ist) und habe Spaß dabei!
-	Ich bin schon mal von einer Blondine am Berg abgezogen worden und das ganz schön dolle (dabei hat sie mich auch noch verbal fertig gemacht als ich an Ihr  vorbei wollte) und deshalb bin ich immer noch in Therapie!
-	Am Hinterrad Lutschen ist nicht schön, stört man den anderen doch beim Schlafen! 
-	Zum Lachen muss ich nicht in den Keller gehen und über mich selbst kann ich auch noch lachen (Auf der Welt gibt es genug zum heulen)!
-	Sachlichkeit ist schön, aber man muss auch Ironie u. Spaß erkennen können!
      usw. usw.

Aber   :

Ich finde es immer noch lustig wie so mancher Hobbyrennradler reagiert wenn ein Mountainbiker auf einmal in seinem Windschatten auftaucht.
&
Hinterradlutschen mit dem MTB am Rennrad ist doch nicht ganz verboten, oder?
&
Ich finde es schön, dass durch meinen Threat eine Diskussion in Gang gekommen ist, die das aufkommende Sommerloch hier im Forum etwas zudeckt.
&
Ich denke, das jeder Hobbyradfahrer (egal ob MTB oder Rennrad) etwas Ehrgeiz hat.
&
Vielleicht seht Ihr mich ja mal mit hochrotem Kopf
an Euch vorbei fahren, wenn Ihr euch gerade im Ga1 auf dem Rennrad befindet (dann bleibt aber auch bei Ga1) und dann könnt Ihr ja über mich lachen und mich vorbei lassen.

Gruß Centurion 

PS: Mountainbikes sind beim Triathlon schon zugelassen, aber dann dürfen die maximal mit 1,5 bar und ab 2.3 Reifen fahren - eigene Kategorie: die Sum-Sum-Klasse


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. ich gebe alle Schuld zu:
> 
> -    Mein Threat war politisch unkorrekt (immer alles auf die armen kleinen Hobbyrennradler) !
> -    Ich werde ironische Texte ab jetzt immer als ironisch kennzeichnen!
> ...


 
  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vorletzte Woche war Michael @Delgado (WP-Einzelgewinner Saison 2004/2005) im Fahrtechnikkurs. Wir haben an einem schwierigerem Uphilkurs (weicher wurzeldurchzogener Boden mit Rinnen) mit 30° = 50 % Steigung geübt. Die 'Sau' ist an mir vorbei geflogen, als ob ich stehen würde.
> 
> VG Martin



Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, da braucht man keine Fahrtechnik bergauf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, da braucht man keine Fahrtechnik bergauf!!


 
Das stimmt schon, gilt bergauf aber nur begrenzt und bergab meistens nicht.
Schließlich kenne ich noch einen weiteren Vertreter der Abteilung "Geschwindigkeit statt Technik" (obwohl das so für Michael @Delgado nicht zutrifft).  


Der Besagte hat sich aber beim Versuch des Downhills an (einer) der Hardter Schlüsselstelle(n) mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit und ungenügender Technik gemault.

VG Martin


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, da braucht man keine Fahrtechnik bergauf!!



Gilt das auch für bergab?


----------



## volker k (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Besagte hat sich aber beim Versuch des Downhills an (einer) der Hardter Schlüsselstelle(n) mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit und ungenügender Technik gemault.
> 
> VG Martin




Wenn er das jetzt liest  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das auch für bergab?


 
Für Streckenabschnitte ohne technischen Anspruch sicherlich. Sonst könnte es passieren, dass man absteigt, bevor man angehalten hat.  

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er das jetzt liest  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



"Er" ist gerade online ...


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er das jetzt liest  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


 
Ja und?! Hab' ich gelogen oder Schweigegeld bekommen?  

Spass bei Seite. Bis wahrscheinlich auf ein paar blaue Erinnerungsflecken  hätte es auch schlimmer kommen können. Was ich nicht verstanden habe, ist der Umstand, dass bei den Vorübungen der Besagte wg. möglicher Sturzgefahr garnicht bzw. nicht richtig mitgeübt hat, aber dann sich die Schlüsselstelle einfach runtergestürzt hat ohne den Sattel tiefer zustellen und eine optimale Halte- und Bremsposition einzunehmen. Irgendwie irrational, schizophren. 

Naja egal. Ich hab nur keine Lust wg. so einer  S c h e i s s e dann, wenns mal schiefgeht, einen Rettungseinsatz koordinieren zu müssen. Das kann einem echt den Kurs versauen.  

VG Martin

PS: Geschwindigkeit kann töten, Fahrtechnik kann Leben retten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (22. Juni 2005)

ich hab schon ein paarmal mit dem "Panzer" ein paar RennRadler verfolgt 
Ist echt funny   Am coolsten ist das Gesicht von den RRadlern wenn man die mit mach 5 am Berg überholt (selbstverständlich bergab)


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab schon ein paarmal mit dem "Panzer" ein paar RennRadler verfolgt
> Ist echt funny  Am coolsten ist das Gesicht von den RRadlern wenn man die mit mach 5 am Berg überholt (selbstverständlich bergab)


 
An welchem Berg (Straßenbelag?) und was sind bei Dir "Mach 5" konkret?

VG Martin


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?! Hab' ich gelogen oder Schweigegeld bekommen?
> 
> Spass bei Seite. Bis wahrscheinlich auf ein paar blaue Erinnerungsflecken  hätte es auch schlimmer kommen können. Was ich nicht verstanden habe, ist der Umstand, dass bei den Vorübungen der Besagte wg. möglicher Sturzgefahr garnicht bzw. nicht richtig mitgeübt hat, aber dann sich die Schlüsselstelle einfach runtergestürzt hat ohne den Sattel tiefer zustellen und eine optimale Halte- und Bremsposition einzunehmen. Irgendwie irrational, schizophren.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht war die Schlüsselstelle für "den Besagten" zu kurz um Ihr richtig Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen. Einem WP-Einzelgewinner Saison 2004/2005 mußt Du schon einen 10 Kilometer-Downhill anbieten damit er aus seiner Langstreckenlethargie erwacht...

Centurion


----------



## D.S.G (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem Berg (Straßenbelag?) und was sind bei Dir "Mach 5" konkret?
> 
> VG Martin


beim Melbtal runter (da wo das Melbbad ist)! "Mach 5" = deutlich schneller   
20 KG und 2.5 Bar = sehr laut bei hoher geschwindigkeit


----------



## spökes (22. Juni 2005)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA Rennradler ärgern macht SpAAAAAAAAAAß!!
Wenn die nicht gerade super fit sind, fahre ich da mit Stollen dran vorbei...Letztens erst gehabt, eine große Gruppe...Die unterhielten sich....Bis ich vorbei war, Totenstille auf einmal LOL
Die meisten sehen eh nur gefährlich aus hehe


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht war die Schlüsselstelle für "den Besagten" zu kurz um Ihr richtig Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen. Einem WP-Einzelgewinner Saison 2004/2005 mußt Du schon einen 10 Kilometer-Downhill anbieten damit er aus seiner Langstreckenlethargie erwacht...
> 
> Centurion


 
Zur Richtigstellung: Der Besagte und der WP-Einzelgewinner Saison 2004/2005 Michael @Delgado sind nicht identisch.

Michael hat es klugerweise vorgezogen, den Versuch mit seinem Race-MTB (langer gestreckter Vorbau) zu verschieben, um im Vorfeld noch etwas zu üben.

70° sind 70° und das in einer kleinen glatten Bruchschieferrinne. 

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es mutiger, eine solche Schlüsselstelle nicht zu fahren oder erst nach entsprechender Vorbereitungszeit. Und dieses Befahren bzw. Können gehört m.M. nach nicht zu dem Technikgrundfähigkeiten eines Tourers.

VG Martin


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Michael hat es klugerweise vorgezogen, den Versuch mit seinem Race-MTB (langer gestreckter Vorbau) zu verschieben, um im Vorfeld noch etwas zu üben.
> 
> 70° sind 70° und das in einer kleinen glatten Bruchschieferrinne.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es mutiger, eine solche Schlüsselstelle nicht zu fahren oder erst nach entsprechender Vorbereitungszeit.



Warum hat keiner bis jetzt den Notfallschirm für Mtb`ler erfunden???


----------



## volker k (22. Juni 2005)

.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> beim Melbtal runter (da wo das Melbbad ist)! "Mach 5" = deutlich schneller
> 20 KG und 2.5 Bar = sehr laut bei hoher geschwindigkeit


 
Die Trierer Straße runter? So steil ist die aber nicht, und etwa 200 m hinter den Hochhäusern auf der rechten Seite (nach dem Melbbad) beginnt die Tempo 30 Zone.

Also, wieviel hattest Du denn drauf? Oder hat Dir der Wind im offenen Full Face Helmet die Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Bis Du sicher das es RR waren, oder hast Du 'ne Omi auf ihrem Einkaufsstahlroß mit Lenkerkörbchen versägt?

Spass bei Seite. Meine Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf meinem Touren-MTB lag knapp unter 80 km/h. Wir sind einen Singletrail in Bad Wildbad runtergeknallt und dann bei ca. 500 m ü. NN den Rest über steile (aber wirklich steil) Straße nach Bad Wildbad runtergedüst (weiter 200 hm). Ich geb' ehrlich zu, dass es mir damals zu schnell war, und ich gebremst habe.

VG Martin


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

spökes schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAA Rennradler ärgern macht SpAAAAAAAAAAß!!
> Wenn die nicht gerade super fit sind, fahre ich da mit Stollen dran vorbei...Letztens erst gehabt, eine große Gruppe...Die unterhielten sich....Bis ich vorbei war, Totenstille auf einmal LOL
> Die meisten sehen eh nur gefährlich aus hehe



Ja ganze Rennradgruppen am Berg stehen lassen (Ich sage nur: Altherrenrunde...) macht Spaß...  ; aber ich will ja jetzt hier keinen diskriminieren  ... 

Darum hier lieber nicht mehr . 

Centurion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat keiner bis jetzt den Notfallschirm für Mtb`ler erfunden???


 
Macht aber nur Sinn mit integriertem Schleudersattel und keiner Überkopfvegetation (sprich Bäume).  

VG Martin

PS: Trotzdem  für den Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit einem Ganzkörper-Airbag, der sich bei abrupter Beschleunigungsänderung aufbläst, quasi wie das Michelin-Männchen.


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juni 2005)

In diesem Zusammenhang ist die Anzeige genial.
Private KK!!!
        

Edit: Ach Mönsch, das ändert ja ständig...


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

Fahre gleich (16:45 Uhr) von Gummersbach nach Moitzfeld zum 
legendären Fahrtechniktraining mit Martin  @juchhu.

Also falls jemand jagen möchte. Bitte sehr!

Fahre auch nur G1.


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre gleich (16:45 Uhr) von Gummersbach nach Moitzfeld zum
> legendären Fahrtechniktraining mit Martin @juchhu.
> 
> Also falls jemand jagen möchte. Bitte sehr!
> ...


 
Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Startzeit 16:45 Uhr um eine Stunde vertan hast, und Du eigentlich 15:45 Uhr schreiben wolltest.  

Wenn nicht, bekomme ich die Krise, weil Du dann um 16:45 Uhr in Gummersbach losfährst und um 18:00 Uhr in Moitzfeld/Hardt sein willst.  

75 min für ca. 30 km Luftline (und auf dieser ca. 1.000 hm).    

O mann o mann.

Bis nachher Du Tier, Du.  

VG Martin

PS: Mit dem zukünftigen RC9 dann aber deutlich unter einer Stunde.


----------



## customracer (23. Juni 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab schon ein paarmal mit dem "Panzer" ein paar RennRadler verfolgt
> Ist echt funny   Am coolsten ist das Gesicht von den RRadlern wenn man die mit mach 5 am Berg überholt (selbstverständlich bergab)




...und wenn man neben den RR's ist nach ner Kippe fragen    

ich fahr fast täglich von Mülheim nach Kettwig da sind ständig RR's und es macht immer wieder Spass sie zu Puschenj (manchmal sieht's auch anders aus) aber hauptsache Spass gehabt  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Startzeit 16:45 Uhr um eine Stunde vertan hast, und Du eigentlich 15:45 Uhr schreiben wolltest.
> 
> Wenn nicht, bekomme ich die Krise, weil Du dann um 16:45 Uhr in Gummersbach losfährst und um 18:00 Uhr in Moitzfeld/Hardt sein willst.
> 
> ...




Ihr könnt ja evtl. etwas warten ...


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt ja evtl. etwas warten ...


 
Hoffentlich hast Du meine Handy-Nummer dabei?

Nett wäre allerdings, wenn Du den Weg kennst  und ggf. nur Bescheid sagst, wieviel Du später kommst. 

Bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## D.S.G (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trierer Straße runter? So steil ist die aber nicht, und etwa 200 m hinter den Hochhäusern auf der rechten Seite (nach dem Melbbad) beginnt die Tempo 30 Zone.
> 
> Also, wieviel hattest Du denn drauf? Oder hat Dir der Wind im offenen Full Face Helmet die Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Bis Du sicher das es RR waren, oder hast Du 'ne Omi auf ihrem Einkaufsstahlroß mit Lenkerkörbchen versägt?


Ich glaube dass das die Straße war (keine ahnung wíe die heißt)! Keine ahnung wie schnell ich war! Auf jeden fall konnte man locker mit den Autos mit halten (nein es waren keine autos mit geschwindigskeitsbegrenzer)! Ich hätte nur die Halbschale an und ne Oakley Sonnen brille! Es waren 100% RR


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. Juni 2005)

Also bei diesem Gelaber hier fällt mir nur noch ein Satz von chubika aus dem Hinterradlutscher-Thread im RR-Forum ein:



			
				chubika schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn ich Rennen fahren will, suche ich mir Gegner und keine Opfer.*



Nix für ungut. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (24. Juni 2005)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei diesem Gelaber hier ...



Klar ist das hier Gelaber  ; macht aber doch Spaß   !

Was soll dabei sein, wenn man mal ein bißchen Rennradfahrer ärgert und Opfer sind doch beide: 1. der Hobbyrennradler mit seinem falsch verstandenem Ehrgeiz und 2. der Mountainbiker, der denkt das er auf die Langdistanz an jeden Rennradfahrer dranbleiben kann (dabei ist das Stundenmittel eines MTB`lers theoretisch mindestens ca. 7 bis 8 Kilometer langsammer, als das eines gleich guten Rennradlers). 

Wie gesagt als Abwechslung ist das schon manchmal spaßig und in den Kerker kommt man dafür auch nicht.   

PS: Kona Rider  : ...wir reden hier nicht vom Downhill (_ich jedenfall nicht/da zieh ich eher die Beine zusammen und fahr auf Sicherheit_), sondern von Rennradfahrer jagen auf der Ebene, oder im Uphill.

Gruß Centurion


----------



## pillehille (26. Juni 2005)

Auf dem Vennbahnweg in Aachen kann man aber oft auch gut rennradfahrer versicken

ich hab mir vor ca 3 wochen ein duell mit einem vom team Comnet-Senges;

zzuerst hab ich ihn überholt und gut 150m zwischen uns geschlagen, doch die conti explorer reifen hamm ein bissle viel laufwiederstand und nach ca 1km kam der wieder rann, und hat mich mit einem breiten grinsen abgezogen.

das war der tiefpunkt meiner karriere 

jetzt hab ich mich aber auf altherren rennradfahrer spezialiesiert; da gewinnt man immer; auch mit dem dreirad
aber ich hab jetzt auch noch ma einen ca 35 jährigen mit nem storck carbon RR abgezogen

cya


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass Du Dich bei Deiner Startzeit 16:45 Uhr um eine Stunde vertan hast, und Du eigentlich 15:45 Uhr schreiben wolltest.
> 
> Wenn nicht, bekomme ich die Krise, weil Du dann um 16:45 Uhr in Gummersbach losfährst und um 18:00 Uhr in Moitzfeld/Hardt sein willst.
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

[nur um diesen netten "Schwänzevergleichsthread" noch ein bischen am Leben zu halten]

habe 67 Min. für 





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 30 km Luftline (und auf dieser ca. 1.000 hm).


 gebraucht, nur um dann 20 Min. warten zu müssen bis der letzte Teilnehmer des "legendären Fahrtechnik-Trainings mit Martin @juchhu" startklar war   .

PS: Habe gar keine Lutscher/Anklamper bemerkt.

Gruß


----------



## Centurion (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> [nur um diesen netten "Schwänzevergleichsthread" noch ein bischen am Leben zu halten]



Hallo, Delgado!

In diesem Thread sollte es doch gar nicht um einen wirklichen Leistungsvergleich gehen und um einen Schwänzevergleich schon gar nicht. Das eigene Würsten braucht Mann, wie Frau u. Mann bekanntlich gleichermaßen weiß, ja gar nicht zum Radeln - ist ja sogar eher hinderlich dabei...!  

In diesem Thread sollte einfach mal die von mir oft wahrgenommene lustigen Reaktionen von vielen Rennradfahreren angesprochen werden wenn ein schneller MTB`ler in ihrem "Rückspiegel" auftaucht. 

Ich gebe zu, ich habe mein Thema etwas provokant formuliert.

Nicht alle Hobbyrennradfahrer reagieren aber eben obercool,wenn hinter ihnen ein Mountainbiker mit laut summenden Schlappen auftaucht und er sich partout nicht abschütteln läßt ... (oder mal versucht ein lange Strecke dranzubleiben). 

Meinen Erfahrungen nach fühlen sich viele dann auf den Schlips getreten (kann sein, daß das dann der Schwanz ist den Du meinst   ) und  fangen dann wie bescheuert an zu temmeln... .

Der Witz und die Ironie sollte man bei diesem Thread aber schon herauslesen können. Hier geht es nicht um richtigen Leistungsvergleich zwischen MTB`lern und Rennradfahrern und alle können Ihren 11. Finger ruhig in der Hose lassen (keiner braucht sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen / auch kein WBts Punkte     Gewinner ! Alle dürfen Aufatmen und sich in ihrer Ehre unverletzt gefühlt vorkommen:  )

Nur das ist es ja, jeder hat viel Ehrgeiz, aber auch oft selbst falsch verstanden Ehrgeiz (mich eingeschlossen)...  ;und bei den Hobbyrennradlern sieht man das oft sehr deutlich.

Anstatt sich mal mit einem schnellen MTB`ler zu unterhalten geben viele Gas, als ob der Teufel hinter ihnen her ist, dabei will der schnelle MTB`ler doch nur spielen...    und einen netten Plausch halten  !

Kette auch mal links...
... dann wieder rechts!

Gruß Centurion  

PS: Diesen Thread bitte nicht zu heiß diskutieren, weil ... das gibt nur Brühwürstchen!


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

@ Centurion,

ich besitze überhaupt keinen Humor.
Ironie und unterschwelliger Sarkasmus sind mir völlig fremd.

Ich kann nur provozieren und polarisieren, bin von Ergeiz zerfressen, habe keine Freunde bzw. soziale Bindungen mehr.

Und die beratungsresistenten Dilettanten im Fitness-Forum gehen mir auch auf den Sack.

Du hast Glück, dass gerade Sommerloch ist ....




Ach so, hatte im letzten Posting was vergessen:


----------



## Centurion (27. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Centurion,
> 
> ich besitze überhaupt keinen Humor.
> Ironie und unterschwelliger Sarkasmus sind mir völlig fremd.
> ...



O.K. Delgado  !

Ist bei mir genauso mit dem Humor   

Deshalb auch für Dich:     
(Wir haben uns alle lieb... ;kein  und mehr   )

Centurion  

(Sommerlochfüller)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (27. Juni 2005)

ich würde mal sagen das beim aufeinandertreffen 2er Gleichstarker Fahrer der auf´m Renner immer schneller ist. Man kann sich natürlich bewußt schwächere suchen, (am besten Kinder,Rentner) und die dann abhängen. Ich finde es z.B. ziemlich albern wenn man GA1 rollt und dann so  von MTBlern stolz überholt. Ich würde mal behaupten das es mehr MTB-Poser als Rennposer gibt. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der stolze Verfasser dieses Treats mal zu einer 7Gebirgsrunde gekommen und war eher der langsamen einer.

Gruß 17
der genausoviel MTB-Rennen wie Straßenrennen gefahren ist

Bleibt lässig


----------



## Beach90 (27. Juni 2005)

ich bin sowohl biker als auch rennrad fahrer und ich überhole beides gern


----------



## Pepin (27. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen !
> 
> Ich kreier im Moment, glaube ich, eine neue Kategorie im MTB-Sport und zwar:
> 
> -	 "Rennradfahrer jagen mit dem MTB"  -



bin zwar auch rennradler aber das macht echt spaß. habe mal ne rennrad gruppe überholt mit meinem trekkingrad aber nicht nur das ich hatte noch meinen Bob yak (Radhänger) mit campingsachen wie zelt kühlbock usw. drauf überholt das hat nochmehr spaß gemacht 

"Rennradfahrer jagen ist immer wieder eine schöne sache


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Juni 2005)

Ihr solltet das mal alle nicht so eng sehen  , schließlich wollen wir Spass  und wenn die Rennradfahrer das auch wollen dann geht es uns an den Kragen  , so das wir dann noch ne Schüppe drauflegen  müssen und schnell irgend wo nach dem wir sie wieder überholt haben  in den Wald abbiegen sollten.
Ich bin dabei wann soll es losgehen.   

Bis bald vielleicht mal

Gruss Race4Hills


----------



## gwittmac (27. Juni 2005)

micha17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mal sagen das beim aufeinandertreffen 2er Gleichstarker Fahrer der auf´m Renner immer schneller ist.



Nee wirklich? Bahnbrechende Erkenntnis!


----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte mal einen RR-Fahrer im Windschatten. In einer Rechtskurve bin ich dann geradeaus auf einen Waldweg gefahren. Dann haben hinter mir die Reifen gequitscht, weil der Tünnes das nicht mit bekommen hat. Hat wohl nur verbissen auf mein Hinterrad gestarrt.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (28. Juni 2005)

pillehille schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Vennbahnweg in Aachen kann man aber oft auch gut rennradfahrer versicken


 
Auf dem Vennbahnweg Rennen veranstalten - da kannste das ja gleich in der Fußgängerzone machen. Normalerweise ist es dort wegen der vielen Fußgänger, Skater und neuerdings auch Walker unverantwortlich über eine längere Strecke "volle Pulle" zu fahren. Ich wohne direkt am Vennbahnweg und benutze ihn oft um in meine "Bikereviere" zu kommen - aber immer in gemäßigtem Tempo. Es hat schon genug schwere Unfälle dort gegeben - und wenn ich dann so was lese ... ts ts ts


----------



## Centurion (28. Juni 2005)

micha17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mal sagen das beim aufeinandertreffen 2er Gleichstarker Fahrer der auf´m Renner immer schneller ist. Man kann sich natürlich bewußt schwächere suchen, (am besten Kinder,Rentner) und die dann abhängen. Ich finde es z.B. ziemlich albern wenn man GA1 rollt und dann so  von MTBlern stolz überholt. Ich würde mal behaupten das es mehr MTB-Poser als Rennposer gibt.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der stolze Verfasser dieses Treats mal zu einer 7Gebirgsrunde gekommen und war eher der langsamen einer.
> 
> Gruß 17
> ...


oh das war aber jetzt ein bißchen gemein jetzt tue ich aber    ...

Hallo micha17!

Das nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung

Auch wenn Delgado eigentlich langsam Recht bekommt mit der Namensgebung dieses Threads und das eigentlich gar nicht meine Absicht war; sollte  der Thread eigentlich alles etwas ironischeru. lustiger und nicht so verbissen behandelt und bierernst werden, finde ich es witzig wie sich bei manchen zum plausibleren Argrumentieren Wahrnehmungslücken auftun 

 und eines vorweg micha17:

Natürlich suche ich mir als Gegner nur die Schwächsten der Schwachen, am liebsten Zwerge auf  Bobbycars 
&
Ich bin der Beste, Supermann ist mein größter Fan wenn ich gut drauf bin tauche ich bis zur anderen Seite der Erde 
&
Lässigkeit den Dingen gegenüber sehe ich hier bei manchen ziemlich am abnehmen  
& 
Ich bin verrückt! ​
Das ganze Outing mit dem Thread Rennradfahrern jagen mit dem MTB kam ja nur daher, das ich schon mal selber mein Tun und auch das Tun anderer ironisch hinterfrage und nicht nur tumb vor mir hin temmele.

Na klar wusste ich das das ein bisschen bescheuert ist was ich da mache, aber wer noch nie etwas bescheuertes gemacht hat der werfe den ersten Stein ( frei nach Buch Mose?  ) und eigentlich sollte der Thread auch so rüber kommen 

(Ist wohl was in die Hose gegangen  manche fühlten sich doch auf den Schwanz (äh) pardon auf den Fuß getreten, das war nicht meine Absicht  Entschuldigung     !!! Bei der UCI  gibt es diese Sportart noch nicht  )

Ich finde es ist schon mal eine Herausforderung sich an einen guten Rennradfahrer zu klemmen und als Lift nach oben ist es auch nicht schlecht. Nur 100% ernst habe ich das alles nicht gemeint. Ist auch nicht mein _favorite_ _hobby _  geworden. Ich verheize auch nicht alle Rennradfahrer (aufatmen) und das alle Rennradfahrer im Ga1 dahinrollen weiß ich jetzt auch.Ich weiß jetzt auch das es Frevel ist sie dabei zu stören und laut summend mal von hinten anzuklopfen...

zu micha17:

Eigentlich ist es mir egal wie schnell man fährt wenn man sich hier im Forum zu einer Fahrgemeinschaft trifft.
Da kann schon mal gebummelt werden, oder vorne können die sich mal etwas die Hörner abfahren, wenn die dann auf die Hinteren warten und nicht nur die Powerfraktion das Tempo vorgibt. Auch stören mich Wartepausen, durch Defekte  nicht groß (das Pannenrisiko steigt einfach zum Quadrat wenn mehr mitfahren) und z.B. das die absolut pünktlichen Abfahrtzeiten z.B. von TT-Team  immer so 100% eingehalten werden stört mich auch nicht.  

Hauptsache es wird untereinander Rücksicht genommen und auf den letzten gewartet. Handlampe als Guide macht das eigentlich ziemlich prima. Er hat meistens ein Händchen  für dieGruppe, was die Leistung und Unterhaltung angeht. In der Gruppe fahren heißt ja auch Klönen und ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen auf alle. 

Klar ist das immer bei unterschiedlichen Leistungsstand  so eine Sache. Manchmal sind die Gruppen homogen manchmal muss man sich dem Schwächsten anpassen; was soll`s. Bolzen kann man auch alleine. Ich fahr lieber in langsamen bis mittleren Gruppen weil bei mir Downhill so eine Sperre eingebaut ist und es mir schnell zu hektisch wird.

Aber mit Dir Micha17 bin ich zweimal gefahren: einmal die "7Gebirgsrunde". Ja das stimmt, da bist Du vorne weg und hast immer die Lokomotive gespielt.   Richtig gefahren zusammen sind wir da  aber nicht. Ich hab nämlich Schwätzchen gehalten und hatte noch den Jani-Speck vom Winter auf den Knochen, und bin dann nach einem Downhill  (als absoluter Downhilllooser) schon nach 20 Minuten bei den Breibergen falsch abgebogen und für die Gruppe verschütt gegangen Kann sein das Du dich darüber geärgert hast, weil dann auch noch Uwe (Handlampe) mich auch noch suchen fuhr und Ihr alle gewartet habt. That`s life ergo: auch Lokomotiven machen mal einen unplanmäßigen Halt.

Das zweite mal wo wir zusammengefahren sind, war glaube ich,  aber ein Sommer davor. Das lag wohl für Dein Gedächtnis wahrscheinlich schon zu lange zurück. Da sind wir nur zu Dritt gefahren. Wir beide waren eigentlich ganz fit, der andere nicht so; was soll es dafür fuhr er ein echtes Kultbike und war gut drauf. An einem steilen Uphill  habe ich Dir dann mal nachgesetzt und wir haben uns bis zum Gipfel voll verausgabt, sind Kopf an Kopf gefahren und haben uns keinen Zentimeter geschenkt  -klassische Pattsituation eben . Du hast ein bisschen gekuckt und ich fand es lustig. Fuhr ich doch meine schwere Thermoskanne und hatte noch meinen 5 Kilo Trink- und Utensilienrucksack auf den Rücken und hatte auch so noch ein paar Kilos zuviel an Bord(aber genug Druck auf dem Pedal konnte ich aufbauen um ein bisschen an Deinem Ego zu kitzeln).

Damals meintest Du Ich sollte, wegen meinem starken Antritt am Berg, Rennen fahren, du würdest das auch machen. Mit so einem Druck auf dem Pedal wäre mir ein Platz im vorderen Viertel immer sicher. MTB-Rennen würden am Berg entschieden. Ich hab das damals verneint und gesagt, das ich keine Rennen fahre, da ich mich mal dermaßen  bei einem Marathon gelegt habe und deshalb total defensiv Downhill fahre, ich somit keine Chance mehr hätte und das mir die Lust auf  Wettbewerb vergangen ist.

Soweit zur selektiven Wahrnehmung. Eigentlich ist es mir egal ob Du schneller bist als ich etc. wenn es nur stimmen würde und es ist mir auch eigentlich schnuppe ob Du schneller bist und mich mal überholst oder nicht, würdest Du nur nicht einfach so schludrig Dinge sagen, die so nicht ganz stimmen

Ergo: Dieser Thread ist etwas in die Hose gegangen, weil sich alle etwas an Ihrem Ego angekratzt fühlen... Nochmals Tschuldigung... 

Jetzt habe ich 2 Wochen Ferien und werde etwas tun was man immer tun sollte Biken&Biken (und ab und zu mal ein gutes Buch lesen und vieles mehr    ) 

Gruß Centurion  

der genausoviel nachdenkt wie er MTB fährt


----------



## Holgi (29. Juni 2005)

micha17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es z.B. ziemlich albern wenn man GA1 rollt und dann so  von MTBlern stolz überholt.



Also das korrekte verhalten wäre dann für den MTb´ler zu bremsen und so,lange in gebührendem Abstand zu verharren  bis der RR´ler seine GA1 beendet hat oder abbiegt ?


----------



## spökes (29. Juni 2005)

ich suche mir immer die grauhaarigen raus *tätää*

letztens noch aum feldweg hatte ich nen renner vor mir, er war zügig...ich kämpfte mich rann...er hat sich ständig umgedreht und ist an der nächsten kreuzung schön abgebogen...ich bin eben ein tier    mit conti explorer...

jetzt könnt ihr wieder lästern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spökes (29. Juni 2005)

ich kriege übrigens 60 drauf, die glessener höhe hinten am asphaltweg runter...tacho nach liste eingestellt...
mit dem alten/einfachen rad nur 57, mein kollege 53 mit slicks hehe...er war direkt dran:das kann garnicht sein...der war eh nur am fluchen über sein rad etc...hehe ich habe ihn überholt, das ich aber deshalb 57 drauf hatte kann nicht sein ACH HERRLICH...


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Delgado eigentlich langsam Recht bekommt mit der Namensgebung dieses Threads ....



Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Centurion (29. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Quod erat demonstrandum.



... zum Glück kann meine Freundin Latein    ...


----------



## redrace (29. Juni 2005)

HUHU

Ist schon lustig was aus einem nicht ganz Ernst zu nehemenden Thema werden kann. Ich finde es auf jeden Fall zum brüllen!!


----------



## pillehille (30. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal einen RR-Fahrer im Windschatten. In einer Rechtskurve bin ich dann geradeaus auf einen Waldweg gefahren. Dann haben hinter mir die Reifen gequitscht, weil der Tünnes das nicht mit bekommen hat. Hat wohl nur verbissen auf mein Hinterrad gestarrt.




muss ja echt geil gewesen sein!!!!

aber noichmal zu vennbahnweg:

ich fahre ja auch net samstags oder sonntags nachmittags wenn sich alle familien ein eis hohlen! Sondern wochentags.
Außerdem kann man ja auch auf dem stück von rothe erde bis nach brand fahern, da sind so gut wie keine fußgänger an wochentagen. 
Und wenn der vennbahnweg voll is dan rase ich sowieso net!

cya


----------



## Colombia (1. Juli 2005)

Auch nett die verdutzten MTBler Blicke, wenn man Querfeldein mit nem Renner unterwegs ist!


----------



## spökes (2. Juli 2005)

stimmt!ging mir selbst, letztens so...oben an der glessener höhe kam mir ein rennrad entgegen???? ich habe auch blöd geguckt    

klar sind renner schneller, aber ärgern macht trotzdem spaß   

und dekt dran, radeln soll spaß machen und gesundheitsfördernt sein...wer mit zorn drauf sitzt und ne fresse zieht hat nicht viel davon -    

ABSCHALTEN!!!


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juli 2005)

morgen ist autofreies siegtal , 
also ihr könnt auf 1 km 500 menschen aus allen generationen überholen vielleicht ist ja  auch mal ein rennrad fahrer dabei.


----------

